# Looking to join a game in Pittsburgh!



## jRocket (Jun 13, 2007)

I am looking to join a game in the Western PA area, preferably close to Pittsburgh. I would prefer any kind of d20 game, but that is just because I am most familiar with that system. I am willing to try others if you are willing to teach.
I'm more of a social gamer, so I'm up for just about any kind of playing style. I don't particularly like 'hack n' slash' too much, but I also don't have loads of free time to thoroughly develop a character either.
For playing times, I can make it there after work, around 7pm M-F, depending on where the game is. Saturday and Sunday, I'm available any time.

email - misanthropy82@yahoo.com
aim - misanthropy82


----------



## S.Bense (Jun 21, 2007)

*also looking for players*

JRocket,

My fiancee and I are also looking for players/ a campaign in the monroeville/murrysville area, more than likely starting around august. How's that area sound to you? I'm looking for more of a post-college crowd, and a 3.5 D&D setting. Let me know what you think.

S.Bense


----------



## cutter (Jun 28, 2007)

*Game in Murrysville*

We have an open seat in our game in Export (very close to Murrysville).  Currently, we are running a 3.5 campaign set in Greyhawk and play Thursday nights.   email-  johneill_590@msn.com


----------



## Shadow145 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Gaming Clubs in the Pittsburgh Area*

Anyhow, the ones I know about.  

Phantom of the Attic in Oakland has an RPGA club.  I've gamed with them and have only had good experiences.  
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/potarpga/

There is an RPGA club that games in the Beehive in the Southside.  No experience with them though.  
http://www.pittsburghrpga.org/

And there is a big group called Circle of Swords out in Butler.  They play out of the Butler Day's Inn.  They do RPGA, LARPing, and throw conventions twice a year.  I've gamed with them once, and had a lot of fun.  
http://www.circleofswords.com/main/news.php

Anyhow, I'm actually looking for more, if anyone knows of any others post 'em here.


----------

